

ShellCheck: linter for shell scripts - callum85
http://www.shellcheck.net/

======
callum85
Plugins for Sublime Text and Atom:

[https://github.com/SublimeLinter/SublimeLinter-
shellcheck](https://github.com/SublimeLinter/SublimeLinter-shellcheck)
[https://atom.io/packages/linter-shellcheck](https://atom.io/packages/linter-
shellcheck)

